
The Case for the Empire (2002) - Tomte
https://www.weeklystandard.com/jonathan-v-last/the-case-for-the-empire
======
earthboundkid
Ah, yes, that worked out well. I love slave markets in Libya, hundreds of
thousands of dead Iraqis, and having increased Iranian control of the region
AND a brutal, incipient Sunni caliphate in waiting.

